
Colluding Banks Allegedly Slowed Apple Pay Switzerland - Varcht
https://www.macobserver.com/news/colluding-banks-apple-pay/
======
aurizon
Yes, typically Apple wanting a large slice of whatever they touch, like the
app market. Let a gorilla like Apple into your market and soon your slice will
get smaller and smaller, slice by slice. They call the the salami game, one
slice is not worth much, so you let it go, then another - soon all that is
left for you is the string, and that is not worth fighting about either. That
said, the greed of the banks/cards with their 3-5% (?? or so) fee on products
that might well have less than a 10% margin has invited competition, as all
vendors hate these high fees, and if Apple charges a lot smaller fee, they may
well shoulder their way in. After all, the merchants now finance all these
points, and miles etc, so some good may come of it.

So I say let Apple in, but also let in google and facebook and other payment
methods and cards, lets get a broadly based competitive milieu going.

